# Photo-Archiv? Wenn ja, wo?!



## FruchtSaft (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

Ich bin ja leidenschaftlicher GFX'ler nur leider fehlen mir manchmal gute/schöne Motive. Ich habe auch schon bei Google nach einem "Foto-Archiv" oder eine "Foto-Quelle" gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden. Daher wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Seiten kennt auf denen es viele und auch gute Fotos, Motive gibt.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könnten.
Danke im Vorraus.

gruß Fruchtsaft


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Dezember 2003)

Hättest du in der Grafik FAQ nach geguckt, wärest du auf das gestoßen:
[Links] Stock-Photos (Foto-Archive)  

 

MfG Jan

PS: Die Suche kann manchmal helfen


----------



## FruchtSaft (3. Dezember 2003)

wow, danke!

Ich wusste nicht in welchen Bereich das Thread sollte, habs auch mit der SuchFunktion versucht aber nix gefunden.

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## lohokla (3. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du Geld ausgeben willst, dann gibs auch die Software Photo Objects. Da sind die Bilder auch gleich freigestellt.


----------



## Free Faq (3. Dezember 2003)

Guckst du hier:
http://gulli.snygo.com
Von User, für User
Bin dort auch vertreten. Allerdings zur Zeit einwenig inaktiv.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (21. Januar 2004)

www.photocase.de 

Die umfangreichste Seite die ich kenne. Vor allem wird dort auf die Qualität der Fotos geachtet - trotzdem gibt es inzwischen unendlich viele.

Der einzige Nachteil ist das du nur 3 Downloads pro Tag kostenlos bekommst.
Weitere musst du dir in Form von Credits kaufen.

Patrick


----------

